# BB Plinker



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

First time poster (other than comments on others threads) and first time Slingshot owner at 55 !!
Having a great time with this new hobby ........

My question is this ......
I have a Figure 8 that I'm wanting to turn into a BB Plinker and wanted to get your opinions on the proper band/pouch setup.

I have a Scout with flat bands, a homemade natty with braided 64's and am open to any type band ...... Just want a fun pocket Plinker to pass the time with.

Thanks for the input 
Pauli


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I have 5/8 TheraBand Black on my BB shooter with a small pouch as well. I know Metroplicity sells tubes for a Bb shooter. Both A+ and Simple-Shot sell BB bands made from .030 latex.


----------



## go-to-slinger (Jun 26, 2014)

I use the BB bands from Simple Shot, the bands are latex so it gives the BBs a nice speed while still being able to easily draw. They are by far my favorite BB bands.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> I have 5/8 TheraBand Black on my BB shooter with a small pouch as well. I know Metroplicity sells tubes for a Bb shooter. Both A+ and Simple-Shot sell BB bands made from .030 latex.


I was wrong, the bands are 1/2 inches wide, not 5/8.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

:rolling: "Mellon Collie" bustin me up!!! I love that dog!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have 5/8 TheraBand Black on my BB shooter with a small pouch as well. I know Metroplicity sells tubes for a Bb shooter. Both A+ and Simple-Shot sell BB bands made from .030 latex.
> ...


It is sooo important when sharing info, that we do our best to share it accurately....

Love to see someone care enough to return and correct themselves. Even something as harmless as this!


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> :rolling: "Mellon Collie" bustin me up!!! I love that dog!


I've had a Sheltie and a Collie and they were hardly mellow ........ The pic makes me laugh just about every time I see it ......... Laughter is a good thing !!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> :rolling: "Mellon Collie" bustin me up!!! I love that dog!


i sent him a pm telling him how great that avatar was yesterday


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

I stumbled upon MetroMade the other evening and spent a few hours reading his blogs and realized he's a big fan of the .177 BB. For some reason I have a rather negative attitude towards tubes, but after reading and viewing most of his blogs, I decided to give them a try and I ended up ordering a couple.

Thank you so much for the help. I'm looking forward to shooting this little thing and reporting back with my thoughts.

Pauli


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I will be getting a BB shooter from Metro in the near future that will come with tubes.

Can't wait to hear what you think about them.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you can use the 64s , i like to use 3 on each side, with the one on the fork folded in half.

its even sweet to shoot some small marbles out of it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> you can use the 64s , i like to use 3 on each side, with the one on the fork folded in half.
> 
> its even sweet to shoot some small marbles out of it.


Imp, thanks for that... save me the trouble of cutting bands if it works for me. (I didn't know you waz a BB man?) One question though: can you blast through soda cans with them? It's important to kill them varmints!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

BBs will kill a can. Somewhere I have a picture of a can after being shot with BBs. Might take me some time to find them, but will post once Indo.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> BBs will kill a can. Somewhere I have a picture of a can after being shot with BBs. Might take me some time to find them, but will post once Indo.


Oh I know that, JT! I'm just wondering if they'll do it with 64's.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okie Dokie, Imperial, I hooked up my Bill Hays BB shooter exactly as you stated. I don't have any BB's yet, but I tried them out with some 3/8 steel. I wasn't expecting much ... but voila! Killed that can dead! Not all shots went through, but I can imagine the BB's going through no problem. :wub: (shooting at 10 yds)









Thanks, man. Gonna pick me up a new bag of 64's today! :king:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm curious to hear the outcome with the 64s.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> I'm curious to hear the outcome with the 64s.


JT this *is* with 64's. I was just saying I'm gonna buy more of them.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

You know.... If bbs like the office rubba, I bet those skinny- cut 7" file bands Mr.Charles likes, Would be a good one to try! Are they called #117's ??


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301363767691?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's about 87 cents per bandset. Cheap!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> That's about 87 cents per bandset. Cheap!


Now that you put it that way!! Hellz yeah that's cheap! hehe

I've been wanting to play wit em for a while now. I'll buy a bag and report back!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> . . . One question though: can you blast through soda cans with them? It's important to kill them varmints!


going through cans depends on if you want to double them up . i like using 64's in different set ups to shoot rocks and paintballs. im more into the blunt impact, especially with paintballs going at strays.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you go in the desert around Imperial's house there are rainbow colored dogs and cats everywhere,and probably some neighbor kids :rolling:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> if you go in the desert around Imperial's house there are rainbow colored dogs and cats everywhere,and probably some neighbor kids :rolling:


 :shhh:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Imperial said:


> going through cans depends on if you want to double them up . i like using 64's in different set ups to shoot rocks and paintballs. im more into the blunt impact, especially with paintballs going at strays.


I forgot to post a quick cell pic, because i know how you guys like pics, of a natural i have set up with 64's . its on tabs and its just 2 in every link. this is working out awesome for me. love shooting rocks out of this . . . and the paintballs. for b.b.s ive also used a set up like this also, but singles. btw, tabs are the way to go :thumbsup: (yes, i am biased in the opinion)


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > going through cans depends on if you want to double them up . i like using 64's in different set ups to shoot rocks and paintballs. im more into the blunt impact, especially with paintballs going at strays.
> ...


What is it about tabs that you like? When i first started shooting I was doing a kind of tab, and I remember being partial to that setup at the time.I just cannot remember why... Other than that I've had little more than hardly enough experience with em to have an opinion.. just super curious.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


I'd like to know the answer to that, too.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


for me it feels like it shoots a lot smoother and a better follow through for the bands/tubes. i also tend to get a better "feel" of how its shooting. other thing i like about tabs, if i have long tabs on and i need that extra inch of draw, i can just add it by adjusting the tabs and vice versa if i need it shorter. some would say they shoot quieter, but i dont really notice a difference. it also feels as if its not a hard "stop" for the bands when they retract back as compared to when they are tied against the fork tips, like a shock absorber type of thing . main reason- i grew up shooting this way.


----------

